# [Solved] Brennen unter gentoo - Hardware Error

## kutte128

hi,

bis vor kurzem konnte ich noch einwandfrei brennen, seit einiger zeit klappts es unter linux nicht mehr.

unter window$ klappts einwandfrei, auch ein anderer brenner funktioniert nicht (mehr).

die kernelconfigs nutze ich schon seit vielen 2.6 kerneln und nutze jetzt 2.6.21 - 2.6.21-r3

hier der auszug von gnomebaker:

```

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.2

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

Errno: 0 (Success), read buffer scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 FC 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A A3 52 6E 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 64512

cmd finished after 0.004s timeout 40s

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identification : 'DVDRAM GSA-H42N '

Revision       : 'RL00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0009 (CD-R)

Profile: 0x0012 (DVD-RAM) 

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0015 (DVD-R/DL sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0016 (DVD-R/DL layer jump recording) 

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0013 (DVD-RW restricted overwrite) 

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW) 

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R) 

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL) 

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R) (current)

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x0002 (Removable disk) 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

Speed set to 706 KB/s

   4 seconds.   3 seconds.   2 seconds.   1 seconds.   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Errno: 0 (Success), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 3E 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 21 EC 06 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 0.002s timeout 40s

wodim: A write error occured.

wodim: Please properly read the error message above.

```

es ist übrigens egal welches brennprogramm ich nutze, jedes gibt mir diesen error.

dma ist aktiviert, burnproof an und aus getestet, kabel alle drin.

ich hatte das problem schon einmal, aber nach einiger zeit und einigen updates ging es wieder einwandfrei.

achja.. das board ist ein Gigabyte GA-K8U mit ULi M1689 chipsatz.

kann jemand mit der meldung oben was anfangen und hat eine idee was das problem sein könnte?

viele grüße,

kutte128Last edited by kutte128 on Thu Jun 14, 2007 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgurr

Schonmal probiert ob es als Root klappt? Hast du kürzlich udev aktualisiert (etc-update nicht vergessen)?

 *Quote:*   

> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

 

Könnte auf ein Rechteproblem hindeuten, ist dein Benutzer in den Gruppen plugdev und cdrom (eventuell noch cdrw)?

----------

## kutte128

hi Psy',

root war das erste was ich getestet habe, gibt dann folgende meldung:

```

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.2

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identification : 'DVDRAM GSA-H42N '

Revision       : 'RL00'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0009 (CD-R)

Profile: 0x0012 (DVD-RAM) 

Profile: 0x0011 (DVD-R sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0015 (DVD-R/DL sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0016 (DVD-R/DL layer jump recording) 

Profile: 0x0014 (DVD-RW sequential recording) 

Profile: 0x0013 (DVD-RW restricted overwrite) 

Profile: 0x001A (DVD+RW) 

Profile: 0x001B (DVD+R) 

Profile: 0x002B (DVD+R/DL) 

Profile: 0x0010 (DVD-ROM) 

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R) (current)

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW) 

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM) (current)

Profile: 0x0002 (Removable disk) 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1053696 = 1029 KB

FIFO size      : 12582912 =Errno: 0 (Success), read buffer scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 FC 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A F4 FA 39 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 64512

cmd finished after 0.004s timeout 40s

 12288 KB

Speed set to 706 KB/s

   4 seconds.   3 seconds.   2 seconds.   1 seconds.   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Errno: 0 (Success), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 1F 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 04 00 00 00 00 0A 86 D2 91 80 08 03 00 00

Sense Key: 0x4 Hardware Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x08 Qual 0x03 (logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 63488

cmd finished after 0.003s timeout 40s

wodim: A write error occured.

wodim: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 63488 bytes

Writing  time:    9.013s

Average write speed   2.1x.

Fixating...

```

ansonsten stimmen die user-rechte, etc-updates werden auch immer brav gemacht

----------

## firefly

ist der Brenner ein SCSI oder ATAPI(IDE) Gerät?

Wenn ATAPI wiso wird dann das SCSI layer verwendet?

----------

## kutte128

der brenner ist ein atapi und läuft als /dev/hdc

die kerneleinstellungen habe ich damals aus der gentoo wiki übernommen

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning[/u]

----------

## jkoerner

 *Quote:*   

> wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

 

War da nicht eine Umstellung bezüglich der LW-Bezeichnungen ab 2.6.21?

----------

## tgurr

Also er scheint ja zumindest mal anzufangen und deinen Brenner zu erkennen. Google spuckt zu "logical unit communication crc error (ultra-dma/32)" recht viel aus, da es die Meldung wohl auch so unter Windows gibt. Falls dein Brenner nicht schon per 80pin IDE-Kabel angeschlossen ist probier das als erstes mal, vielleicht will er durch den neuen Kernel in einem höheren DMA-Modus auf dein Laufwerk zugreifen. Hier hat das wohl geholfen. Ansonsten könntest du auch mal die aktuelle ~testing Version von cdrkit installieren (1.1.6 in portage).

----------

## kutte128

vielen dank für die hilfe !

es lag wohl tatsächlich am kabel.

ich hab gestern laange gesucht, dummerweise nach der falschen meldung ...

----------

